# The streak is over



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I caught two catfish last night, thus ending my fishless streak at 10 trips..Catkings record is still intact...They were both channel cats appx 4-lbs each..One was a male with the head still swollen from spawning, and the other was a female which was dripping eggs.


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go, Jack! I knew your streak wouldn't last long. Besides, nobody can out no-fish the Catking.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

You both are funny guys, and not funny ha ha  Hey, I set a NEW low this weekend. At the private lake in which Buckeye Bob came down to fish, the carp were jumping like a bunch of jumping beans for a week or so. I'm telling ya like salmon spawning, and HUGE carp. I got at the lake at 5 am, and saw 5 jump, then nothing. Then Bob shows up at 8 am. no fish jumping yet. That was it. The WHOLE weekend we got NOTHIN. NO BITES, NO CARP JUMPING............... NOTHING  I freakin quit. I really mean it. I fish for the first time in months, and this BS happens. I quit......... I did catch 7 bass  goes to show how easy bassin really is........  DA KING !!!


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

See, Jack: I told ya. LOL!!!!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I just bought a new truck today, I cant afford to fish anymore!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

King it could be much worse, this was the first time you fished in monthes and caught nothing..I have been fishing alot in the past few monthes and have caught nothing to speak of.


----------



## THarris (Apr 12, 2004)

Congratulations on ending that nasty streak you had going! I knew it wouldn't last too long if you kept at it... Looks like the flatties are starting to bite again from the various posts on this board, BOC, etc! That is good news. I hope to post some myself after this coming weekend -- it will be my first trip for flatties in over a month. I am ending my self-imposed "flatties are spawing, don't go cattin" ban... 

Good luck bud!


----------



## THarris (Apr 12, 2004)

"I couldn't catch a carp but got 7 bass ... goes to show how easy bassin really is..."

LOL LOL   

You crack me up King! Not sure about you, but the RRP is so good we catch carp while we are bassin -- on bass lures... Smallie will never admit it, but an 8 - 10 lb carp on a bassin setup is a pretty fun fight...


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

GREAT on the truck Jackson !!! Now a boat to go along with it and WE will be set  .Hey Mr " T ", I caught an 8 pound carp down it the river on a small jig and twister tail on my ultra once  I thought it was " THE " smallie  ......goofd luck on the flatties !!! CATKING


----------



## smalliehunter (Apr 12, 2004)

no sense fishing ban.............???!!!!  Well my friend good luck.....too bad we probally wont get a bassin wade in this week, but since they are SOOOOOOOOOOOO easy to catch........ we can get on them next week!!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Da King !!!


----------

